# Big Brother 8/Big Brother After Dark



## PopcornGuy (Apr 6, 2007)

Big Brother 8 and Big Brother After Dark are now in the guide. In EST, I see there is a 12AM-3AM BBAD on one Showtime channel and a 3AM-6AM BBAD on another Showtime channel. Does this mean 6 hours of BBAD or 3 hours repeated once?


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

Same 3 hours repeated.


----------



## askewed (Sep 12, 2000)

I hate that I love Big Brother...


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

I hate that I don't have Showtime!


----------



## dirtypacman (Feb 3, 2004)

Looking forward to it.. i hope the showtime programing is interesting and not just crap.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

askewed said:


> I hate that I love Big Brother...


I hate that I have to watch Big Brother.

phox


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

My SP's are set!


----------



## miller890 (Feb 15, 2002)

What is the content lag time between the live feeds and when the show is broadcast?


----------



## jtlytle (May 17, 2005)

I checked my TiVo and I only see one hour Big Brother on Thursday July 5th. I could not find anywhere about that 3 hours show?


----------



## webcrawlr (Mar 4, 2004)

lambertman said:


> Same 3 hours repeated.


BBAD should be 3 hours of live feed every night. No repeating.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

jtlytle said:


> I checked my TiVo and I only see one hour Big Brother on Thursday July 5th. I could not find anywhere about that 3 hours show?


Do you have showtime2 ? its big brother after Dark I beleive, not Big Brother 8


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Would Showtime ever make the footage available in their website?


----------



## jtlytle (May 17, 2005)

I have Showtime.. not Showtime2.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Just a reminder bump....BB starts tonight!


----------



## louisdog (Mar 1, 2006)

Does anybody know if DirecTv is currently having any promotions with Showtime? My BB addiction is so bad, I think I will have to subscribe to Showtime while its on.

Thanks


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

I'm sure if you talk to the right person in Support or maybe in Retention, that you can get yourself a free month or two.....


----------



## Spam Warrior (Feb 10, 2005)

louisdog said:


> Does anybody know if DirecTv is currently having any promotions with Showtime? My BB addiction is so bad, I think I will have to subscribe to Showtime while its on.
> 
> Thanks


I wasn't thrilled with the Sho2 BBAD. It actually had commercials for showtime programming about every 30 minutes.

VERY annoying, almost as bad as the static screen and music everytime someone hums a song on the internet feed.

In short, if you have sho2 enjoy, if you dont have sho2 don't bother subscribing.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

I kinda skimmed over some of BBAD last night and there was certainly plenty of shots of whatshername in her teeny weeny bikini. She has a body like Jessica Biel (except I think Jessica's are all original equipment) and boy does she know it. She never missed a chance to stand up so everyone could see. She also constantly tried to steer the direction of the conversation towards the "risque" talking about body painting etc. The guys were just enthralled with everything she had to say it seems. The skinny blonde was doing her best to get some of the attention but alas. There's no substitute for intelligent conversation especially when it comes from a "hottie with a naughty body". Kinda makes me me sick how easy guys are to control.


----------



## headroll (Jan 20, 2003)

jlb said:


> I hate that I don't have Showtime!


Added it to my cable line-up for the summer. 20/month gets me Showtime and a boat load of other channels. Guilty pleasures are made too easy with TiVo.

-Roll


----------



## joellyn (Nov 6, 2005)

Just called Direct TV to ask about Showtime specials and they just gave me 3 months for free. Didn't even have to talk to retention, just called the regular customer service number.


----------

